# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Popiel Pocket Fisherman

## SemperFi

Ok , I know what your thinking "Ronco" makes junk , well not so fast , although I havent used the pocket fisherman in years , I just bought another one , when I graduated high school , I went camping in the Blue Ridge Mountains ,I had my pocket fishermen with me , there was a small brook (stream) nearby the hill where we camped  , couldnt have been more than 5 feet wide! So I figured what the hell I ll try it out and sure enough that sucker worked, I caught 5 brook trout eatable size , that thing made the camping trip worth the time we spent hiking to get there we were about 4 hours outside of a highway (back then you just parked on the shoulder wherever you wanted)!

So I bought another one (not sure what happened to the old one) the new one looks a tad different but basically the same , it will be perfect for my "get out of Dodge " bag !

----------


## Rick

I don't think they are junk. Folks are more than willing to make fishing line out of paracord inner strand so a "real" fishing pole should be an asset.

----------


## crashdive123

I used a similar one for years while backpacking.  They work just fine.

----------


## natertot

> I don't think they are junk. Folks are more than willing to make fishing line out of paracord inner strand so a "real" fishing pole should be an asset.


You mean real fishing gear is better than 550?! Sacreligeous!  :Dots:

----------


## wholsomback

I've had one for years and they do come in handy sometimes.I keep one in my truck.

----------


## Sarge47

Whatever works!  TNT ain't half bad neither!    :Whistling:   :Creepy: 

I sort of inheirited one of those from my late father-in-law; haven't tried it out yet!

----------


## Northern Horseman

I've owned one myself years ago, and with living in the land of a thousand lakes, fishing is often my best way to find easy food.
For myself I prefer a small graphite fishing reel and a South Bend Adventure Pac 5' Telescoping Fishing Rod
The main thing is to enjoy yourself and catch some nice fish, best of luck.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## SemperFi

TNT works , that would be fun , I might easily catch my limit that way!!

----------


## Rick

Hand grenades work, too.

----------


## hunter63

Used one of these on and off for years, left in the box on my boat, works just fine.....really looks like crap now.
Did up grade for the vechicals.....found at a yard sale, bought a couple of them for like $5 bucks each....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Haven't really use it yet, so we will see.

----------


## SemperFi

sweet , I love compact tools (especially if they work )

----------


## dreamer53

A guy at work got one of these. Seems like a good piece of gear. Folds down small and it would handle most fish you'd catch in a "survival" situation. I usually use a handline when hiking but being able to cast out your line makes a lot of difference.

----------


## Wildthang

Looks like one of those little ice fishing poles would work fairly well. They are real short but you could still cast them out quite a ways with a good ultralight reel on it! but those ice fish take a long time to thaw out!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Here is an old post of mine...Just got another mini reel to play with.

I have been putting together a compact fishing kit for day hikes or my BOB and because it is fun. I love fishing so I had plenty of gear lying around. It takes a truck to haul my typical fishing outing! Well, I ran across an older collapsable rod at the local good will for a dollar and just couldn't help myself. I started by chosing a reel from the pile in the closet. I chose this one mostly due to the extra spool, that and it is built tough. The reel seat was flimsey taiwan junk so I mounted the real permantly (gorilla glue) and a paracord wrap handle. The alice clips make for easy attachment to my pack. I fitted the kit with the panfish and catfish basics.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I couldn't stop there so I came up with this stealthy kit as a tag along...lol!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I picked up this ultra small ultrlight gig...but had to weld it up to strengthen it for the duration.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Now I am working on a sling bow and fishing arrow kit! pics to come! Enjoy!

----------

